# Body Power 235KG/520LB Olympic Weight set



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

*A quick review of the Body power 235KG/520LB Olympic weight set.*

Bought from here: http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk...odypower_235kg_olympic_weight_set/9028_p.html

*What you get:*

Cast iron Olympic disks.

4 x 1.25KG
4 x 2.5KG
4 x 5KG
2 x 10Kg
2 x 15KG
4 x 20KG
2 x 25KG

7' Olympic bar. Bar itself weighs 20KG/44LB & is rated at 320KG/700LB :thumb:

1 x pair of spring collars.

For your money you get a very basic no frills weights set, does the job & at a very good price, Bar is good, nothing to moan about but not like the sets that are more than 3 times the price & more. I am very happy with it, all disks are finished in a satin/gloss black with silver writting.

Just to make you aware if considering this set, this bar is thicker than a 1" standard bar. My deadlift grip struggled for reps even though I made the weight.

A few pics.

Meet the family! :devil:










130KG/286LB, loaded for yesterday's Squat's, had to try it out  :thumb:










Different view.










My Chalk Ball (testical) & my training log :thumb:










Having only used it once, i love it :thumb:

Any questions, feel free to ask.  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks great Doug :thumb:. I'm looking at ordering my rack and weight set in the new year.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

BareFacedGeek said:


> Looks great Doug :thumb:. I'm looking at ordering my rack and weight set in the new year.
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil


Phil,
I really recommend both rack & weights set & can't fault the build quality on any of the kit:thumb:

The weights are budget cast Iron, but i think they look great, Thanks for the heads up on this set Phil :thumb: love the old skool look 

If you need any extra pics of the rack, bench or weights or have any questions, just ask :thumb:

Doug


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very brief update regarding this Olympic set.

Paint is holding up very well considering the amount of use, can’t foresee a need to repaint for many years to come :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Another brief update. 
After more than two years use this set is holding up very well. The only really Noticeable wear is on the outer edge of the 5kg plates. The bar is still going strong. No issues with the bearings in the sleeves (they still spin freely).

Represents very good value for money.

:thumb:


----------



## Jeli (May 30, 2013)

That is good value for money. I've been watching the prices of second hand Olympic weights and barbells but that is an option for me to consider.

Recently bought some used commercial dumbbells that will last a lifetime. 

What rack is that as that is on my list to buy as well?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Jeli said:


> That is good value for money. I've been watching the prices of second hand Olympic weights and barbells but that is an option for me to consider.
> 
> Recently bought some used commercial dumbbells that will last a lifetime.
> 
> What rack is that as that is on my list to buy as well?


Hi Jeli,

Rack is here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=235211

:thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Update:

Its nearly three years since purchasing this barbell set. This set gets used four times a week for powerlifting. The wear is still minimal and I don't foresee the need to repaint the disks for many a year to come.

I will however probably repaint sometime over the next few years to freshen them up and then protect with some Werkstat  

The barbell isn't perfectly straight anymore but it is barely noticeable. Considering all the deadlifts, squats and bench pressing and numerous other lifts its had to go through, it is amazing value. Even many of the expensive barbells get bent over time. 

Purchase price £399 - Three years ownership - £133 per year :thumb: 

Well worth a buy :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks a great set their... nice rack too  im guessing youve put the labels on to save counting the holes?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Looks a great set their... nice rack too  im guessing youve put the labels on to save counting the holes?


Cheers Paul, yep I've no time to count when I'm focused on lifting :devil:


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

Great weights for the price. I'm selling my body power stuff at the moment but only getting mess about with.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Markg2013 said:


> I'm selling my body power stuff at the moment but only getting mess about with.


I haven't a clue what your talking abut Mark


----------

